# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  HanWood Waterproof Vinyl Planks

## WalterRamjet

The wife and I were at Bunnings yesterday and the wife saw these Water Proof vinyl planks the lady that looks after the flooring area called one of the guys from the trade desk who had used it, he said he had installed them in his ensuite as a quick stop-gap measure but now the main bathroom as well, he said he still wetproofed the floor as per normal etc but it's holding up to daily use of four kids making one hell of a mess on it. 
So just wondering if anyone has used this at all or a product like this, I still prefer tiles but the wife loves the vinyl planks we laid in our old house so ow has the idea of running them through the whole house. 
The amount of movement in this house (higset weatherboard pine floors) does kinda make me think this could be a good idea if done right.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Great alternative. A bit off topic but we replaced the boards on the foredeck of our catamaran when they showed signs of rot. The new basically plastic boards were painted over to protect them from sun damage. Just over 10 years ago and still in perfect condition. I would recommend this product to anyone. It saves trees and manufactured from recycled plastics.  
Good luck and fair winds.  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

I have used the hanwood vinyl planks and like them, though not in a wet area.  The planks have a foam underlay already adhered so if drenching water gets through the joins, this foam may hold water, don't know.  One thing to be careful about is laying them.  I made the mistake of laying them like a conventional laminate floor and stripped some of the tongues until I realised a different approach was needed.
 I would use a waterproof membrane in the wet areas too.

----------


## WalterRamjet

Thanks, guys well that sounds good, yes was looking at the foam backing as well thinking it could be an issue they have also have another brand called floor select plus that is also waterproof so will have a look at that on the weekend as well but my wife is a bathmat nazi it gets picked up every morning after showers and hung to dry same as night even with a 7 and 4 year old we don't see any water on floors if it is it gets wiped up, they do say 100% waterproof I guess we can try that out lol. 
Another question would you Tile the walls first then lay the floor or lay then tile to the floor. 
Due to getting the membrane down first, I am thinking flooring over the top to protect it?

----------

